# Need Help



## toolman0114 (Jun 25, 2012)

I know this forum is for milk bottles, but I have a dairy related tem i ned help with.
 I inherited a set of 8 glasses that came from Twin Pines Dairy. They came filled with cottage chesse, and have paintings of birds on them (Cardinal, Oriole, etc)
 I live in Windsor, Ontario, Canada, in case that makes a difference.
 If ths is not the right place for me to get hep, maybe somebody can refer me to where I can get help


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 26, 2012)

What kind of help do you need ?


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello Ervin,

 Please show & tell some more...





From.




From.


----------



## toolman0114 (Jun 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> What kind of help do you need ?


 looking for info on them, year made, how many were made, eetc, basiclly anything


----------



## epackage (Jun 26, 2012)

Can you post a few pics Toolman?


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 27, 2012)

From.






 "Twin Pines Squat Pint Size Milk Bottle Detroit, Michigan
 This is a Rare Squat Size Pint Milk Bottle from the Twin Pines Farm Dairy in Detroit Michigan. On the front of the bottle in orange print it reads; Twin Pines an employee independent cooperative. On the back of the bottle in orange print it reads: Twin Pines cooperatively owned all routes individually owned. Embossed along the base it reads: Contents One Pint Liquid Reg Sealed L52. Embossed on the bottom of the bottle are the large letters " T P " and the number 9. The bottle measures 5 inches in height by 3 1/4 inches in width." From.

 Is Milky the Clown holding one of your glasses?






 "Milky the Clown was the spokesclown for Detroit-based Twin Pines Dairy. Even if the world had never seen the likes of John Wayne Gacy or Pennywise (from Stephen King's It), Milky would still be one scary clown. 

 I honestly don't know much about the man behind the greasepaint. Clare Cummings was more than just a dairy icon. He apprently used to host a TV show back in the '50s (way before my time) called "Milky's Movie Party." 

 That's the extent of my Milky knowledge. The additional mystery only adds to my clown-based paranoia.

 To make matters worse, Twin Pines slogan: 




From.






The Cult of Clare Cummings...




From.






 "is a rare bottle made by Twin Pines in Detroit Michigan. This features their old mascot "Milky The Clown" which are rare to begin with. On top of that, this bottle is for their "Milkys Party Time Sparkling Beverages" as read on the front side of the bottle. Also unusual size bottle for early soda bottles "Contents 1 Pt 8 Fl Ozs". Backside of bottle says "Milky says: No deposit please return to your milkman" and has an image of Milky. Clearly marked "Twin Pines Detroit" and also has "8445 Lyndon Detroit, Mich". Stands about 8 1/2 inches tall." From.






 "WOW!!! What a RARE find.UNUSED "Milky The Clown"Glasses issued by Anchor Hocking in 1957/58.They are still in the ORIGINAL box/packaging." From.




From.


----------



## epackage (Jun 27, 2012)

Now I'm very confused, are we talking about a Canadian or American dairy??


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 27, 2012)

Windsor is right across the river from Motown...


----------



## toolman0114 (Jun 27, 2012)

Canadian Dairy....
 hers's a pic of 3 of them.


----------



## toolman0114 (Jun 27, 2012)

try this again






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## epackage (Jun 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Windsor is right across the river from Motown...


 AHHHHHHHHHH Geography lesson....[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  toolman0114
> 
> Canadian Dairy....
> hers's a pic of 3 of them.


 
 Hey Ervin,

 It was a Detroit Dairy, with perhaps a Windsor plant...

 I'm not seeing the Twin Pines component in your tiny photo...

 "My grandfather was Christian L. Janssen (1894-1990). He and my grandmother emigrated from Holland after WWI in 1921 through Ellis Island. They had been dairy farmers in the Netherlands. He was one of the founders of Twin Pines in the late 
 '30s and had a route on the east side of Detroit. After WWII, he took the area from 13 1/2 Mile to 17 Mile south to north and from Southfield Road to Coolidge west to east. That one route turned into about 12 or so routes in the '50s and '60s. He retired in 1952.

 My father, Arthur (Art) Janssen, in the above photo taken by the Royal Oak Tribune in 1950, worked for Twin Pines when he got home from WWII in 1946, the year I was born. His routes were in Birmingham and we had people like Al Kaline, Gordie Howe as customers. He left home delivery out of the Northland branch 
 (11 Mile and Greenfield) in the mid 70s and delivered school milk until he retired in the mid '80s. An earlier branch in Berkley on 11 Mile turned into a Wilson's Dairy when Twin Pines built the Hollywood cooler (first of its kind in the country) on Greenfield around the early 60s. My father passed in 2004

 Uncle George Janssen was a milkman when he came home from WWII also. He became the branch manager for the Northland branch when it was built and left Twin Pines in the '70s. He is still doing very well at the age of 88.

 Uncle Earl Janssen had routes in the '50s and then drove semi trucks for 
 Twin Pines through the '70s. Earl passed in 2001

 Uncle Gerrit came over from Holland in the early '50s and had routes in Birmingham and Royal Oak from the '50s through the '70s. He is 82

 My brother, who is 14 months younger than me, and I hung around the Dairy from the time I was three years old. The picture above is of Ron (left) and me sitting on a brand new Divco in 1949 on Humphrey St. in Birmingham near Adams and Woodward. My grandparents built a new home near 15 Mile and Adams in 1952 and they were on my father's route. I saw them every day. How cool was that!

 Jim Janssen" From.


----------

